# HID install in mk4, high beams stuck on



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

cool, did the high/low HID kit... high beams are stuck on... im thinking it has something to do with the passenger side headlight harness being unplugged, so i plugged in the factory light into it and the high beam light comes off, but are still stuck in high beam mode while selected in low beam. if i pull back and hold the lever it goes into low beam
help?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: HID install in mk4, high beams stuck on (the4ork)*

nvm the pinouts where wrong that came with the hid harness... swapped them around and its good to go now


----------



## guteman1 (May 14, 2008)

what did you do with the empty factory harness?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (guteman1)*

nothing, the harness that came with the HID's, i had to switch some pins around that go to the factory plug until i found a combo that worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_nothing, the harness that came with the HID's, i had to switch some pins around that go to the factory plug until i found a combo that worked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you switch the pins that are actually IN the factory plug??


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (keggo)*

no the ones that came with the HID that go INTO the factory plug


----------



## munkae (Nov 26, 2010)

what pins did you switch to make it work. im having the same problem and im wondering if you could tell which pins i need to switch. thanks in advance


----------

